# Mosaic Project: Yin Yang



## PiP (Feb 8, 2018)

My next project, which was inspired by a dear friend, is Yin Yang using the chakra colours as the border. The circular glass which is set into a sturdy wooden base was courtesy of a local charity shop and is perfect. I was going to use a square glass tile and improvise but I think my tree must have been watching over me and provided the perfect solution.






So my first task was to cut the Yin and Yang. A difficult task, even for my teacher, as I wanted them in one piece.


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2018)

We're do the finished works live once created..


----------



## PiP (Feb 10, 2018)

escorial said:


> We're do the finished works live once created..



Good question
This one will be for a friend and who may well store in their cupboard. Mine will go on my desk.

The picture of the tree will go on my wall


----------



## RHPeat (Feb 13, 2018)

PiP/ Carole

Decorating your home with your own artwork shows your love for what you have created. This is wonderful. I'm sure the person you are making this for will appreciate ith highly.


a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 21, 2018)

Very nice PiP,
 I’ve seen a number of yin yang displayed, none with
the chakra colors....*original*....I like the idea of the 
chakra energy surrounding/blending with balance.


----------



## PiP (Mar 6, 2018)

I scrapped my original idea and am now using a basic glass circle without a stand.

I started the project today


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Why did you scrap it, PiP? I am sure your new idea will be beautiful, simple, allowing the glass to dominate... I LOVE glass, I will do without getting my hair and nails done, if I need to buy glass... ... the glass rods are very expensive...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

It already looks interesting Pip, I like how you use diferent shades of each block of colour. Can not wait to see the finished pieces


----------



## PiP (Mar 6, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Why did you scrap it, PiP? I am sure your new idea will be beautiful, simple, allowing the glass to dominate... I LOVE glass, I will do without getting my hair and nails done, if I need to buy glass... ... the glass rods are very expensive...



I never scrapped the idea just the base. The black on the other glass would have been covered with glass anyway.  

I'd love to see more of your work, Fire. My son bought me a handblown/crafted pig for my birthday and I adore it.



H.Brown said:


> It already looks interesting Pip, I like how you use diferent shades of each block of colour. Can not wait to see the finished pieces



Thanks, Hannah. I tried to use different shades of the same colour as that is how I see them when I close my eyes. Each chakra is not a solid colour. Strange, I know.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

PiP said:


> I never scrapped the idea just the base. The black on the other glass would have been covered with glass anyway.
> 
> I'd love to see more of your work, Fire. My son bought me a handblown/crafted pig for my birthday and I adore it



Oh... I did not quite know what you meant by the "base"... so, you are going to do the original plan... the Yin/ yang... but not have a black base... without the black base, the beauty of the glass will be awesome, I love to put glass where the sun can enhance the beauty...

And I will take some pics of my new snails I am doing in glass... they have imploded flowers in their bellies...


----------



## PiP (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd love the sunlight to shine through but these mosaic pieces aren't see through. To ovecome this I've included some mirrored coloured glass which will catch the light (hopefully).



> nd I will take some pics of my new snails I am doing in glass... they have imploded flowers in their bellies...



Yes, please! They sound amazing!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Okk, I get it... your glass is opaque... not translucent... different kinds of glass... sounds like the mirrored pieces will bounce the light, that will be fabulous...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't think it is strange to see chakras in different hues, I would agree with you as to me they have the ability to move and change. So I like this representation. 

Juls I too would love to see some of your glass animals, they sound awesome.


----------

